# Cape Cod Metal Polishing Cloths



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All, I've seen these on Amazon.

Opinions?

Are they any good?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I use them a lot - very good for light polishing or with a bit of elbow grease for more tarnished or scuffed cases etc.

Lakeland sometimes do a good deal on them too.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

They work a treat, but some say they're quite abrasive so may not be best on some finishes.

They smell nice too. (if you like chemically-vanilla smells)


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Here's a quick beforeafter of a grimy old Timex brought back to life after a few mins with a Cape Cod.










I daresay other products could have achieved similar results, but i was happy enough.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I'll get a couple to try out.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You can also try for "Goddard's" silver and gold polish cloths in places like Asian owned glitter shops and or olde fashioned ironmongery type shops - lots cheaper than Cape Cod and sort of the same - - "impregnated with polish" cloths.

I don't find thoise as abrasive as the Cape Cod - -

:weed:


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

louiswu said:


> Here's a quick beforeafter of a grimy old Timex brought back to life after a few mins with a Cape Cod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably a stupid question but did you use the cloth on the crystal?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

IAmATeaf said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a quick beforeafter of a grimy old Timex brought back to life after a few mins with a Cape Cod.
> ...


You can and I do, but Polywatch is what I mainly use on crystals.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> You can and I do, but Polywatch is what I mainly use on crystals.


OK cheers, going to make a note


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Here's a quick beforeafter of a grimy old Timex brought back to life after a few mins with a Cape Cod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey, that's quite a difference!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Noticed the Goddard's Cloths on sale at our local "Pound" shops (two different ones) on a special at the pound.


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

louiswu said:


> Here's a quick beforeafter of a grimy old Timex brought back to life after a few mins with a Cape Cod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind you, look how long it took you to do it though 

Awesome work though, looks new to me!

Clue, dates in the two shots!


----------



## Mr Blond (Jan 19, 2012)

Cape Cod and polywatch are great, you can get some really good results if you put in the time and elbow grease.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

xtriple said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a quick before\after of a grimy old Timex brought back to life after a few mins with a Cape Cod.
> ...


 :lol:	I certainly don't remember the job taking 20 days & 45 mins.

I suspect it was stopped before the cleanup and i set it right afterwards.

...........since which is it has been in the present Mrs LouisWu's collection.

Just to add. I cleaned the crystal up with T-Cut initially to get the really big scratches out, then finished it off with PolyWatch.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I can't get cape cods to work for me at all. :lol:

Just done an hour on my new Omega case and plexi and it looks about the same. Does Polywatch work a lot better with plexi-glass?


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

mmmm.... these smell niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. :thumbup:


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mixed results with Cape Cod....but do smell nice

'Displex' for acrylic crystals removes scratches a treat


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> I can't get cape cods to work for me at all. :lol:
> 
> Just done an hour on my new Omega case and plexi and it looks about the same. Does Polywatch work a lot better with plexi-glass?


You're not rubbing it hard ehough !! :blink:

a cape cod should shift light case scratches, but it's a mild abrasive so you do need to put some effort into it.

i find them better for polishing up dulled finishes.

polywatch is specfically designed for acrylic. the blurb says it kinda disolves the surface molecules and redistributes them into the scratches

(or summat like that only more technical)

other products (t-cut, etc) are more like abrasives and just grind the plexi's surface down to an even level. that's the way i see it at least.


----------

